# flounder lights



## bangsticks (Feb 3, 2011)

Im new to this . Does anyone design and install flounder lights in pcola.
Thanks


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Hmmmmm! I play with them a Lot. LOL

My 150watt HPS units that have Cap's in them will be For sale soon.





































Custom Louvers and a 110V cooling fan also.


----------



## bangsticks (Feb 3, 2011)

Nice set up im getting a 21 ft blazer bay . I wanna be able to quick disconnect when not using


----------



## jhamilton226 (Oct 1, 2010)

I got my lights at a place off North Palafox just past the 9 mile road intersection...fair price (less than $70 total I think) but you'll have to install, he didn't seem to have the facilities for that...they're submerged lights and two of em run on a hot marine battery for at least 4-6 hours...they're good for starting out at least and keep me happy...a lot of guys on here have a few dollars tied up in their rigs and no doubt they catch more fish then me so their return is worth the effort...but I still eat well and and have fun too! End result, find something you are happy with and works well with your boat, keep in mind how much water you draw and the depth you'll be stabbing in to better determine how you should set your lights...trial and error is what I have found taught me the most on the topic, which isn't much mind you  good luck! And I'm sure others will jump in here soon with all sorts of cool lights that are probably better then the ones I've got!!! lol


----------



## bangsticks (Feb 3, 2011)

Thanks for the knowledge i will go by there tommorow


----------



## jhamilton226 (Oct 1, 2010)

he's on the left hand side of the road (west side) its kind of hard to find and I hate to say I don't remember the name of the place...steel building warehouse type structure with an 8ft. security fence along the road...little hole in the wall almost but nice older gentle man...buy some spare bulbs at wal-mart or else where if you do go with those lights because they can burn out if left out of the water too long or if they get hit REALLY hard...though his design has them encased in a glass jar for protection...oh and hit the seals with extra silicon if you do go that route...water will eventually get into the housing but any extra preventative measures can't hurt!


----------



## bangsticks (Feb 3, 2011)

Thank you sir


----------



## boatnbob (May 31, 2009)

*Location*

Turn Left on North Palafox off of 9 mile road as you go south from Hwy 29. Kind of like you are going to Monsanto the old way. There is a series of wharehouses tucked in on the left. He is the first wharehouse on the right. He builds lights for retail at Walmart and also builds fish/crab traps. Super nice people. Family business. 

I bought starfires and modified them. You can search the lights for different types on the forum. Lots of great options. The starfires are around $13 at Walmart and I replaced the bulbs with 100w bulbs that you can also buy from the fishing counter. The starfires insert into PVC easily and can be fabricated to clamp onto your boat or mount in numerous ways. Two are fine for starters. I run 4.

Best of luck on the new boat! Cheers

Boatnbob


----------

